

This Company Wants To Makeover Your Sock Drawer - tdevane
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3026431/this-company-wants-to-makeover-your-sock-drawer#1

======
doktrin
This is very cool. I enjoy reading about work being done in interesting, yet
unexpected verticals.

